# Coffee kinda tan buck



## TaartjeMous (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello hello,

Yesterday i brought home some mice.. 
too bad i didn't pay much attention on the gender because the breeder let me pick out of a "Doe" box.. But i ended with five Bucks.

So i'm gonna go back to trade 4 out of 5 back for Does, but I'm really happy with the Coffee tan like Buck.

Because i'm still learning a lot in the world of mice, I was wondering if anyone can tell me what the color is called exactly..
The breeder has mice by what you see is what u get. So I don't know about the parents, but it would be lovely if someone can tell me Genetic code from what u see, so i can learn to understand the working of it. :lol:

And the tummy is almost completely the light orange color, with just a few white dots..



















_Sorry for my bad English _


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Id say a pied chocolate tan


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

id agree with pied choc tan.

at/* b/b D/* C/* P/* s/s

he is either at/at or at/a but you wont know that with out test breeding.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## wee white mice (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow that's a gorgeous wee fella


----------

